# Candle Stand Bits



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

My next project calls for attaching three legs (feet?) to a central turned pedestal. The candle stand bits I have show how to do this for four legs on square stock before turning which is simple enough and is the approach I'd like to use for this project, but how can I do it for three legs spaced at 120 degs around the base of the pedestal? Or should I bite the bullet, turn the leg first and then mount the pedestal in a V block to cut the dovetails? Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Norm A. of the NYWS made a jig to fit over the turning you may want to take a look at what he came up with..

It was a simple saddle jig if I recall that right.. 
* Candle Stand Router Bits ▼
*


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html#candle_stand_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM59-60-candle.pdf
=====
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0208

=========

I would also suggest using a craftsman jig to do the job you can find a used one on eBay or buy a new one just like the craftsman but it's made in CA.. and sells for about 120.oo new in the box..

It has a index lock on it that will set it just right for all the joints and no jig needed just pop on your router and cut the slots..

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/6390-router-lathes.html


==========


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Bob. I guess I'll have to blow the dust off the credit card and buy Norm's DVD to see how he did it


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Geordie,

I think bob and rick did one similar to this, I cannot remember which episode... 305/306. You may be able to find that on the woodworking channel or something.

Norm's jig is basically just a template/guide setup that straddles your turning. You hog out the middle of the groove with a straight cutter, then plow your dovetail. 

hope this helps,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nzgeordie

Yep I guess so,, CC time here's a drawing of what I recall it looked like I think.
But it's been a year or two or 3 

======



nzgeordie said:


> Thanks for the tips Bob. I guess I'll have to blow the dust off the credit card and buy Norm's DVD to see how he did it


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey BJ,

I just bought a brand new Router Crafter on eBay. Tell me, though it advertises using a 1/4" collet router, are you using 1/2" collet router in yours? Also, do you know if there are any tutorial videos showing the device in action?

Thanks bud,

Ed......


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks again guys. That drawing makes sense to me Bj. So you just use the indexing head on your lathe to lock the piece at the three points. Seems like the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

" 1/4" collet router " I didn't know that .....but it's a old item from Sears and at that time they didn't have 1/2" ones ....or to say to many on the market place..

I try and use 1/2" shank bits in the one I have with a standard router base...
I don't know of any " tutorial videos " because it was made b/4 they did that 

I have the manual but that's about it,,, and I did rework the indexing just a bit, I didn't care for the way they had it setup...didn't lock it down true...but now it's true for fluting...or slotting...I also don't round over the stock b/4 I chuck it up like many do on the table saw or band saw the jig is alot quicker...because the router is pulling off tons of stock in one turn of the crank...and it comes off clean and true....

NOTE when you said " video " it rang a bell this may help.

http://www.legacywoodworking.com/demoVideo.cfm
http://legacywoodworking.com/techniques.cfm
=========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Yes, I kind of thought the 1/4" was probably an 'age' related thing. Just wanted to confirm it.

The video is pretty interesting and the tutorials will get my attention very soon.

Thanks for finding that for me, it'll be very helpful.

Sorry for kinda stealing the thread guys.....just know BJ has a wealth of info on the Router Crafter so took the opportunity.

Thanks again BJ,

Ed......


----------

